# MP3 files on TIVO



## Craig T (Nov 1, 2007)

I would like to be able to store and play mp3 files directly from the TIVO rather than have to always keep a computer on to play them. Let's face it, you can fit a LOT of mp3 files in the space of one show or movie. I originally thought the TIVO could do this but obviously I was mistaken. 

Craig


----------

